# Need code for Removal of foreign body of upper???



## sbenden719 (Jan 12, 2009)

Please help, dr. removed foreing body of uppe lip, back end of piercing and he removed and did a 4-0 suture.....I have no idea of a code...can anyone help.  thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you considered 40804?


----------

